# 90g planted substrate



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

hey im starting up my 90g planted up and was curious which substrate would be easier to setup and which would work better. My choices are flourish,sand,layer of non-fertilized dirt cover by pfs, or ordinary gravel.


----------

